# colour changers....



## frogzone

i have seen an add on e-bay for a colour changer, which always sounded like a good thing to have ....
but what exactly do they do?
I mean, I understand that they carry a number of different coloured yarns but how do you get it to work with your punchcard to change the colour?
and if it can't do this then whats the point.... am i missing something vital here??


----------



## Uyvonne

Color changers are in two varieties. There is the single bed color changer that you can use to do something as skin ple as stripes. You can thread up to four colors at one time and by pushing a button you can automatically change color. You can get some lovely tuck and skip stitch patterns.

The second color changer is used with the ribber. This on also holds 4 colors. When used with the ribber it produces jacquard knitting without floats. You change the colors every two rows and you an kit pictures as well as traditional fair isle patterns. 

That's the simple explanation, but to fully appreciate, you should see a demonstration . Hope that helps.


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines

frogzone said:


> i have seen an add on e-bay for a colour changer, which always sounded like a good thing to have ....
> but what exactly do they do?
> I mean, I understand that they carry a number of different coloured yarns but how do you get it to work with your punchcard to change the colour?
> and if it can't do this then whats the point.... am i missing something vital here??


You don't say which make of knitting machine you have, but, if you have a Brother knitting machine, you could download the user manuals of the colour changers that you are interested in, free of charge, from my website, to see how they work.

If you want to use the colour changer for a Brother standard gauge machine, for main bed work, the colour changer you need is the KHC820 Single Bed Colour Changer.

If you have a Brother standard gauge knitting machine with a ribber and want to double bed work, like jacquard, you would need the KRC830 or KRC900 Double Bed Colour Changer.

If you have a Brother KH260 or KH270 Chunky/Bulky knitting machine with a ribber you can use the KRC900 Colour Changer, but there is not a single bed colour changer availble for these knitting machines.

To find the manuals (and to see the punchcard sets) for the colour changers, please click on the following link to take you to my webpage. The files are fairly close to the top of the list.

http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/free-brother-knitting-machine-accessory-manuals-and-punchcard-sets.html

I hope this helps.


----------



## ibetya

Can you use the KRC900 on the Brother 970 on either the single bed or with the ribber. Thus the same with the 270?

thanks


----------



## frogzone

apparently the KRC900 can be used with ALL brother machines, even 9mm ones!
hope this helps.
well for the price of it i may as well bid and try it out !!!


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines

ibetya said:


> Can you use the KRC900 on the Brother 970 on either the single bed or with the ribber. Thus the same with the 270?
> 
> thanks


The Brother KRC900 is a Double Bed Colour Changer, which means that it has to be used with a ribber.

The Brother KRC900 can be used with a KH970 Standard Gauge knitting machine with a ribber and also with a KH270 Bulky,Chunky knitting macine with a ribber.

It is possible to knit multi coloured slip stitch and tuck stitch patterns on the main bed (with no needles in work on the ribber), but you must still have the ribber in working position and use the ribber connection arm assembly, as this is how the colour changer changes the colours.

If you want to knit a fairisle pattern which has a background colour and more than one contrast colour (which you would like to be able to change quickly), you would need to use a KHC820 Single Bed Colour Changer, which is for standard gauge machines only, so it does not work with the KH270 Bulky/Chunky machine.


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines

frogzone said:


> apparently the KRC900 can be used with ALL brother machines, even 9mm ones!
> hope this helps.
> well for the price of it i may as well bid and try it out !!!


Don't forget, you need to have a ribber in working position when you are using a KRC900 Double Bed Colour Changer.

Please read my previous post above.


----------



## frogzone

... so to use on a single bed you would need a different model as well?
wow i need much more room !!!!


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines

frogzone said:


> ... so to use on a single bed you would need a different model as well?
> wow i need much more room !!!!


Yes. The KHC820 Single Bed Colour Changer has a different sinker plate assembly, which you use instead of the one that came with your Brother standard gauge knitting machine.

When you knit a multi coloured fairisle stitch, the KH820 colour changer allows you to thread up the main yarn and then you can have up to 4 contrast yarns threaded up though the colour changer, which can then be easily changed as necessary.

The KHC820 comes with a 2 colour tension mast, so, together with your original yarn mast, you can use a total of 4 yarns.

The KRC900 Double Bed Colour Changer comes with a 4 colour yarn mast. You can also use this yarn mast with the single bed colour changer if you wish. Then you can use your original yarn mast in the left end of your machine allowing you to thread up up to 6 colours in total at the same time.

I personally leave my 4 colour tension mast on my knitting machine all of the time, even if I am not using a colour changer. I find it much easier to have the yarns I am knitting with and waste yarn all threaded up ready to use whenever I want, without constantly having to dive behind the machine to thread up different yarns.

Don't worry, this is much more difficult to explain in writing than it actually is.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh

frogzone said:


> i have seen an add on e-bay for a colour changer, which always sounded like a good thing to have ....
> but what exactly do they do?
> I mean, I understand that they carry a number of different coloured yarns but how do you get it to work with your punchcard to change the colour?
> and if it can't do this then whats the point.... am i missing something vital here??


Hi Frogzone,
You have received some very good advice on color changers. I see you mention a punchcard machine. To use any of these color changers with a punchcard machine, you need to use special punchcards. Many times these have been lost and do not come with the color changer. I am happy to see that you can download them (and then punch your own punchcards) from mostlyknittingmachines . 
The punchcards are specially made to separate the colors. Some machine knitting books tell how to make your own cards by separating the colors. A website showing how to make a 3 color card is 
http://alessandrina.com/blog1/2013/05/04/double-jacquard-3-single-bed-multi-color-slip/

The manual also shows how to design and punch your own card.

But, of course, it is best to start with the easiest, use the punchcards which come with the color changer, or copy the ones from mostlyknittingmachines.

Rita in Raleigh, NC


----------



## frogzone

Thanks Rita in Raleigh, I actually use an electronic machine, which has built in programs. I am grateful for the link , which will help if I want to make my own mylar pattern sheets.... One day!!
I am excited at the prospect of the double jacquard knitting using some of my hand dyed yarn, as usually I am running way before I can walk.


----------



## ibetya

Ok thanks for clearing them up

thanks


----------



## susieknitter

Frogzone, Don't be afraid of doing double Jacquard. With an electronic machine you only need to use a key to change the pattern over to DJ. 

You will need a double bed colour change...it can be done without one but it's far easier with one.

The only other thing that you then need to learn is the needle and carriage set up.
I did hand out sheets for our knitting club when I demoed doing DJ. I will send you one in a PM if you think it will help you.

Sue.


----------



## frogzone

Thanks Sue, I am sure it would!! Got 'involved' in something and took my eye off the ball and missed the one on ebay, but now I NEED one, as my granddaughter used to say!!


----------



## jaysclark

susieknitter said:


> Frogzone, Don't be afraid of doing double Jacquard. With an electronic machine you only need to use a key to change the pattern over to DJ.
> 
> You will need a double bed colour change...it can be done without one but it's far easier with one.
> 
> The only other thing that you then need to learn is the needle and carriage set up.
> I did hand out sheets for our knitting club when I demoed doing DJ. I will send you one in a PM if you think it will help you.
> 
> Sue.


Just had a go myself and couldn't believe how simple it was. I chose a fairisle pattern and programmed the machine. Will definitely do more.


----------



## frogzone

Now you see I REALLY NEED ONE!!


----------



## susieknitter

frogzone said:


> Thanks Sue, I am sure it would!! Got 'involved' in something and took my eye off the ball and missed the one on ebay, but now I NEED one, as my granddaughter used to say!!


Because others wanted a copy of my hand out sheet I have put it on as a new topic.


----------



## susieknitter

jaysclark said:


> Just had a go myself and couldn't believe how simple it was. I chose a fairisle pattern and programmed the machine. Will definitely do more.


Try the other different backed techniques, you will be surprised at the difference in size and texture you will get.
Some are more suitable for garments, others more for blankets.


----------



## jaysclark

susieknitter said:


> Try the other different backed techniques, you will be surprised at the difference in size and texture you will get.
> Some are more suitable for garments, others more for blankets.


Where do I find info on the different backings? There wasn't anything in the manuals


----------



## susieknitter

jaysclark said:


> Where do I find info on the different backings? There wasn't anything in the manuals


I have put another topic on that tells you how to do the different backings.


----------



## Hellnbak

I would like to do 2 colour fair isle on my ribber but don't have a double bed colour changer, the KR-900. Can I get away with using the double bed sinker plate on it's own without the complete mechanism or do Ihave to buy the whole set-up? 
Thank you


----------



## KarlaHW

Hellnbak said:


> I would like to do 2 colour fair isle on my ribber but don't have a double bed colour changer, the KR-900. Can I get away with using the double bed sinker plate on it's own without the complete mechanism or do Ihave to buy the whole set-up?
> Thank you


Yes you can. Pull both yarns between the beds and tie under it.
You need to manually every second row move one color out and put the other one in. Make sure it's correctly in the feeder or all drops.


----------



## Hellnbak

I'm so grateful for all the advice on these pages and this topic in particular. I've now got myself tied up in knots trying to do two-colour fairisle without the colour changer apparatus but do not want to buy any more mechanisms so will persevere. My problem is knowing where to hold the yarn that's not in use when it's between the beds.


----------



## KarlaHW

Hellnbak said:


> I'm so grateful for all the advice on these pages and this topic in particular. I've now got myself tied up in knots trying to do two-colour fairisle without the colour changer apparatus but do not want to buy any more mechanisms so will persevere. My problem is knowing where to hold the yarn that's not in use when it's between the beds.


You do double jacquard with the ribber and change color every 2 rows, always on the left. Only the first time you have to hold the yarn, later it is attached to the knitting and should be easier.
Fairisle is on single bed, both colors are in the sinker plate, yarn guide A and B, but then you have floats on the wrong side.


----------



## mrsdillian

Hi 
I don't know if anyone has got a colour changer for a Toyota Kar901 knitting machine ,they would like to sell please 
It would be very helpful if anyone has thank you


----------



## DJ730

So there was never a color changer for the brother bulky knitting machine KH-270?


----------



## KateWood

The KH270 uses the KRC900 that can also be used with std. gauge machines.


----------



## etrnlife

Here's a video showing a Studio YC5 color changer. The Brother's are a little different, but you'll get the idea of how they work.


----------

